# To take or not.



## InPain (Apr 13, 2021)

Should I take these off to open up sites or do I wait longer took a set two days ago but want to take two more of them. What do you guys think?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2021)

let them grow bigger

they need all their leaves for a higher percentage of photosynthesis may occur


----------

